# halloween tunes?



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

favorites?

dukas/sorcerer's apprentice/paray - detroit
mussorgsky (stokie)/night on bald mountain/stokowski - lso

dj


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Why, Danse Macabre of course!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

How about Prokofiev - Dance of the Knights


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mendelssohn: Hexenlied





Morris: A transylvanian lullaby


----------

